# New Gesshin Hide Knives



## JBroida (Mar 12, 2012)

http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/gesshin-1/gesshin-hide.html

A bunch of new Gesshin Hide knives up on the website including a 300mm Kensaki Yanagiba, 150mm and 120mm Debas, 240mm Yanagiba, some santokus, a really cool antique-style knife, and something very special hidden towards the bottom of the page.


----------



## schanop (Mar 12, 2012)

Drooled over that blond horn kensaki and debas.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm debating whether to add a santoku to my collection...

The one pictured here just made my shortlist.


----------



## gentlecook (Mar 14, 2012)

sizes correspond to the name of these Hide knives?


----------



## gentlecook (Mar 14, 2012)

mean, for example, Heiji size is considerably larger than in the title.

Other knives are less then size on the title.


----------



## JBroida (Mar 14, 2012)

knives with a machi in the tang are measured from the handle to the tip length-wise and knives without are measured from the heel to the tip as a general rule. So, deba and such are heel to tip and santoku, yanagiba, etc. are handle to tip length-wise.


----------



## gentlecook (Mar 14, 2012)

thanks


----------



## mpukas (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi Jon - are you going to get more Hide gyuto's, besides the beautiful honyaki's?


----------



## JBroida (Mar 14, 2012)

they were kind of a fun special project. I havent decided yet if i want to do some more. Maybe something new and different instead... we'll see.


----------



## JBroida (Mar 14, 2012)

New Gesshin Hide Knife for your sushi roll cutting needs 

This sushikiri bocho was specially designed for the type of work often seen at US sushi restaurants- cutting rolled sushi. The Gesshin Hide craftsmen thought this size and less drastic belly would make it easier to use for this prupose. Sushikiri bocho are designed to be thin behind the edge, so as not to wedge while cutting through rolls. The gentle curve facilites a rocking motion for this action.

http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com...-195mm-blue-2-hon-kasumi-sushikiri-bocho.html


----------



## gentlecook (Mar 15, 2012)

its the original Hamaguriba knife ?


----------



## JBroida (Mar 15, 2012)

i'm not sure i understand the question... can you explain in more detail?


----------



## gentlecook (Mar 15, 2012)

its original japanese single bevel profile ?
with Shinogi line , Ura side and other parts of hamaguriba =)

i means its not just 99/1 grinded blade ?


----------



## JBroida (Mar 15, 2012)

gentlecook said:


> its original japanese single bevel profile ?
> with Shinogi line , Ura side and other parts of hamaguriba =)
> 
> i means its not just 99/1 grinded blade ?




for the sushikiri? Its roughly a 50/50 blade as are the santokus and the kurouchi knife. The rest are all true single bevel knives with an urasuki and hamaguri grind on the bevel (including the murakumono knife).


----------



## gentlecook (Mar 15, 2012)

I thought see Urasuki line on left side of the knife.
ye , its knife something like santoku

thx

gratz with 1.666 posts =)


----------



## JBroida (Mar 15, 2012)

haha... the whole 666 thing keeps messing with me... we had 666 followers in face book this last week


----------



## EdipisReks (Mar 15, 2012)

JBroida said:


> haha... the whole 666 thing keeps messing with me... we had 666 followers in face book this last week



send me a Heiji 240, and i'll neutralize the danger for you.


----------



## DwarvenChef (Mar 16, 2012)

Still don't see the KU listed... did it vanish already?

Found it, it was not listed under Kurouchi


----------

